
Flirting for Morons - rgun
https://medium.com/@keepingitKyle/flirting-for-morons-258b92ff614b
======
rgun
A little background: Many women in the Dota 2 community are coming forward
with allegations of sexual harassment. Mostly against a caster named Grant
"GranDGranT" Harris.

------
ScottGuthart
Deciding who is responsible for how we feel is important. It has consequences.
What makes you feel empowered?

